# Pre Bomb Info.



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Anyone want to take a guess.





Get ready. It's in the development stage. Soon to be released.
Going to put the rest of the package together now. Bombs Away.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:dunno: I have no idea, but :shock: .


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

He means call the fire department :dunno:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

andrew_will1 said:


> He means call the fire department :dunno:


I think he means "Hunker down B!tches!!!"

:lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I know who it is because I sold them out and im not talkin!!!


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

im guessing crider... because it says fire fighter.


and i stayed at a holiday inn express last night :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

I'd say that's a pretty good guess....I'll buy that for a buck....




Or is he just putting out a decoy to throw us all off?


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Translation: "Free underwear for shmie"


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

lazylightningNY said:


> Translation: "Free underwear for shmie"


Went for a ride and came into the town of Schmie. There was a big fest going on and most of the people were wearing these tee's. It ended up be for the ( here is the translation) "Volunteer Brigade Station Schmie" as they call it.

We talked to the Company Commander for awhile. He spoke great English.

They hold this fest every year to raise money for the Brigade.
He gave me a tee and I thought of someone who might wear it and take a few pix's with his team in front of their equipment.

The Commander asked if I would email him the pix if that certain someone post some.

I got his email address and hope to follow up on his request.

Ok, so I let the cat out of the bag or, did I.

I wished I had my digi that ride. Could of posted some great pix's.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

redmondp said:


> lazylightningNY said:
> 
> 
> > Translation: "Free underwear for shmie"
> ...


Looks like you'd better batten down the hatches, Chris!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

LOL...assuming that cat's outta the bag and headed for me, then I would be honored to get pics like that for you and the Company Commander. Once I get up off the ground of course...


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

CRider said:


> LOL...assuming that cat's outta the bag and headed for me, then I would be honored to get pics like that for you and the Company Commander. Once I get up off the ground of course...


Launch Day.

Water Guns. It's like two for one. You get the package and a bit of water to help put the fire out. Watch out. Should be there in 6 or so days. Enjoy and make sure to take lots of pix's for you brother's in arms.

Now, run and hide Chris. I know I would.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

See...now it was just supposed to be (according to Redmond's PM anyhow) the shirt and a "few" sticks. Uh huh, yeah right. FIREFIGHTER DOWN!!!

Badge on the front of the shirt

Along with the shirt, Patrick included a handful of coasters from 4 different pubs (I think?), a brochure that I assume is for the town of Schmie (can't read a lick of it, but it's very cool!) and 15, yes *15* gorgeous sticks! :shock: In no particular order (cuz I'm not sure which ones I like the best of these!):

4 Royal Silk torps
Cohiba red dot
2 Perdomo Cabinets
RyJ 1875 Aniversario
Tatuaje red label
Punch Robusto
RP R4 maduro torp
RP Edge Sumatra
RP Edge Maddy
2 5Vegas Classics

Patrick, I can't thank you enough man...what a cool bomb. I will be SURE to get you pics of the shirt from up at the station, hopefully with a couple of my brothas if I can scrounge a few up :lol: PM sent btw...

Thanks again man!


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

nicely done


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

looks like Red can bring the firepower!! nice hit.. btw ive known this was coming for awhile now.. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow, that was fast. Only 6 days to get there. Enjoy Chris.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

that was a beaut! great hit! the t-shirt pulls it all together.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Here ya go Patrick, sorry bout the delay. I got these Monday night when we were getting issued new turnout gear but had some computer issues.

Me in my new bunker pants, smokin a Sol Cubano Series B

Rescue 5 - Custom built Heavy Rescue that can and does double as an engine:

Engine 5

Tanker 5 - We are first due for a large rural territory that is only about 5% or so covered by hydrants. We have to bring our own water (and often find alternative sources like river, creeks, ponds) to our party most of the time:

Some other pics if he would like them at www.liverpoolfirerescue.com Please let your friend know that I really appreciate the shirt (don't tell him but I'm planning on returning the favor if you can help me with that, details to come...) and it's made a few guys at the station jealous :lol:


----------



## Jkeller (Feb 8, 2008)

That was a very nice hit wit a nice shirt and smokes. Rider was so happy he got his new gear hahaha.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

It's just nice to have gear that doesn't try to castrate me when I'm crawling through a smoke-filled room :shock:


----------



## Jkeller (Feb 8, 2008)

hmmm easy joke thier but I will let it slide chris, this time. :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Get yer ass down here in the basement, bring a cigar.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice photos there, chris. looks like you have top notch equipment. who pays for the trucks? the township?


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

lazylightningNY said:


> Nice photos there, chris. looks like you have top notch equipment. who pays for the trucks? the township?


The township? :rotfl: We do get some tax money from the borough and *3* townships that we cover, but it's not much and wouldn't be nearly enough to pay for a rig. We actually cover a fairly large area, but it's mostly rural. I'd guess our territory is in the neighborhood of 250 sq miles or so with a population of maybe 7500 (give or take a thousand or two). The majority of our money comes from good ol' fashioned fund raising. We have a carnival every summer, 6 fishfry's, gun raffles, a few other little things that help us pay the bills. We get more from our annual donation drive each year than we do from taxes if I'm not mistaken. It's a 100% volunteer fire company, like the majority of PA fire companies are. We have gotten a few grants over the last couple years that have helped out tremendously (just bought 20 new 4500psi air packs and an air compressor so we can fill them ourselves). The goal of the equipment we've purchased over the last few years has been to become as self-sufficient as possible. When your next due company is a minimum of 10 miles away, you gotta make sure you can survive as long as possible with what you've got :lol: With 3350 gallons of water between the three rigs, we've got enough to do a lot until a next due company gets there to support us if needed. We're also fortunate to have a good number of well-trained volunteers that can do the job...a lot of vol fire companies are hurting for man-power nowadays.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Very, very nicely done Patrick. Lots of thought into that one and some very nice smokes. 8)


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Chris. The brothers in arm's over here will like the pix's. 
I will send them along to them tonight. Thanks again.
Any Ladder Trucks at your station.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

No ladders/towers in ours...yet. Lotta money for a rig that has more of a specific purpose (rather than the multi-functions that the rigs we have can perform). We'd like to at some point, but right now we rely on next-due company to bring theirs from 10, 15 and 30 miles away should we need one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Again, thanks Chris. I just sent the pix's to the Fire Station. I asked them to take a few photos of their equipment. This should be a multi-tasking thread. Can't wait to bring out your gift to him. This is just too cool. 
Let's have a drink. :drinking: :martini: :dude:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I just ordered the shirt (we do orders 2x a year or so), so I should have it in 3-4 weeks. The chief had some leftovers from last order, but they were all small & mediums. I look forward to seeing the pictures!


----------

